# Hat Hair!



## Lew (Apr 6, 2013)

I'm not too sure if this is a new feature to the series, or has been seen in previous installments. Seems this wasn't a feature of previous installments of the game, you only got messy hair from not playing for a while.


I had a smart hair cut from shampoodles about two, maybe three weeks ago. Since then I had worn a bear hat and not taken it off since.

Today I went to the island, and took it off (trying to get a tan), and it seems I now have scruffy hair, not very smart any more. I don't know if this will go back to normal after a while or not, but it seems I have hat hair 

Let me know what you think.


----------



## New leaf 180 (Apr 6, 2013)

I would ask Linanko on youtube about this information


----------



## Lew (Apr 6, 2013)

The only thing I need to know is weather it is in other installments of the games or not.
I know for sure that the hat hair is a true feature, I have the game myself and I have found this out by playing


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 6, 2013)

L3WIS said:


> The only thing I need to know is weather it is in other installments of the games or not.
> I know for sure that the hat hair is a true feature, I have the game myself and I have found this out by playing



No, it's not a feature in past games. You could only get messy hair from not playing in a while.


----------



## Zellu (Apr 6, 2013)

I do wonder if it happens immediately or after wearing the hat for an extended period of time? I know that I'd get kind of irritated if I wanted to wear a hat for a little bit, and then had to get my hair redone! ;n;


----------



## Lew (Apr 6, 2013)

I accidentally put a flower in my hair while trying to drop it, about two days after wearing the hat, and I didn't notice any change in my hair. So I think maybe wearing it for a little while will be fine (I'm thinking possibly a week will make it go messy).

Also thanks for the info, JezDayy, I'll update my main post.


----------



## Bri (Apr 6, 2013)

Interesting. Is it just like bed head? Can you post a screenshot?


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 6, 2013)

Note to self: Either find a bunch of hats you're willing to wear all of the time until you get shampoodle, or get shampoodle really, really fast.

I kind of like this concept. Sounds cute and pretty realistic. xD


----------



## Bri (Apr 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Note to self: Either find a bunch of hats you're willing to wear all of the time until you get shampoodle, or get shampoodle really, really fast.
> 
> I kind of like this concept. Sounds cute and pretty realistic. xD


...how do you unlock Shampoodle? >.o


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 6, 2013)

Got this from Jake's Blog:



> Shampoodle:
> 
> -7 days after Shoe Shank has opened
> -Spend 10,000 bells at Shoe Shank/Able Sisters


----------



## Lew (Apr 6, 2013)

It looks exactly the same as bed head.
I'll try and remember to upload a screenshot maybe tomorrow night or something.

Or, Berri, you could always visit my town and use my Shampoodles xD


----------



## Hamusuta (Apr 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Got this from Jake's Blog:



Is that spend 10,000 at shoe shanks AND ables, or shoe shanks OR ables?


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 6, 2013)

You'd have to ask Jake, I've been wondering that myself. xD


----------



## Lew (Apr 6, 2013)

That's just shoe shank or able sisters. I spend 10,000 in just able's and I didn't spend any in shoe shank and I got the shampoodles store.

I also only spend 2,000 bells on top of the 8,000 bells I spent to unlock Shoe Shank, so you don't have to spend 8,000 and 10,000, if that makes any sense.


----------



## Kip (Apr 6, 2013)

That's cool! But it could end up gettin annoying :x


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 6, 2013)

I won't wear hats until I get Shampoodles, or I can always go to a friend's town with Shampoodles...


----------



## KarlaKGB (Apr 6, 2013)

Never was a hat person, thank god


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 6, 2013)

I love hats. :3 Even in real life. Though I rarely ever wear hats in real life, I just have a few of them I really love. Though I did wear my solid black fedora to my cousin's wedding..

I kind of like the messy hairstyle. Though I wont have to wait too long for shampoodle. I've made it a rule to buy at least one or two things from the able sisters a day so the moment I can get shampoodle, I'll probably have shampoodle. Though that might be a day or two after everyone else can get it since I still have plans to order the game off amazon and therefore might have to wait to get it!


----------



## Lew (Apr 6, 2013)

Luckily for me I had a royal beard (8,000 Bells a piece) one day, bought that and I got kicks, and then I had another the next day, so bought that for my own use and within only two purchases I had got Kicks and Shampoodles. Very good 

Also, you can pay a little extra, and get it on release day.
EDIT: Only in UK, I see there's no post on release day for US, so I'm not too sure.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 6, 2013)

Yeah that's why I'm sure I'll be getting it later than most. >>; Nintendo had to be a jerk and release it on a Sunday. D:


----------



## Feraligator (Apr 6, 2013)

Officer Berri said:


> Yeah that's why I'm sure I'll be getting it later than most. >>; Nintendo had to be a jerk and release it on a Sunday. D:



I heard that it was a Nintendo tradition to release games on Sunday for US and Friday for the UK.


----------



## Jake (Apr 6, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Is that spend 10,000 at shoe shanks AND ables, or shoe shanks OR ables?



Combined.

So you can spend like 9,500 at ables and 500 at kicks and it counts (at least that's what I've gathered)


----------



## oath2order (Apr 7, 2013)

I still can't get over the name "Shoe Shanks". But in any case. I like hat hair, though it seems a little dopey to have with accessories.


----------



## Zen (Apr 7, 2013)

Hamusuta said:


> Is that spend 10,000 at shoe shanks AND ables, or shoe shanks OR ables?



combined. as a total. with money.


----------



## Superpenguin (Apr 7, 2013)

oath2order said:


> I still can't get over the name "Shoe Shanks". But in any case. I like hat hair, though it seems a little dopey to have with accessories.



It's actually just called Kicks, but I guess people become accustomed to the Japanese name.


----------



## Officer Berri (Apr 7, 2013)

I like Kicks better. Sounds cuter. I don't know why but there's something about Shoe Shanks that really upsets my mouth when I try to say it. Probably the two 'Sh' sounds together like that. When I say it I feel like my mouth is full of cotton. o.o


----------



## Skye (Apr 7, 2013)

This makes me wonder if it's the same for wigs. It wouldn't seem like it, but it's like a hat in real life, so it may be the same o3o


----------



## Lew (Apr 7, 2013)

If I find a wig which I like, I'll give it a try. Most probably its the same.


----------



## Aloha (Apr 7, 2013)

Since i'm in the US and NL won't be released until June 9th,let me just say that this game must be really realistic when it comes to tiny trivial things.Bee stings and hat hair  Looking forward to it


----------



## Stargirl (Apr 11, 2013)

Aloha said:


> Since i'm in the US and NL won't be released until June 9th,let me just say that this game must be really realistic when it comes to tiny trivial things.Bee stings and hat hair  Looking forward to it



And don't forget walking barefoot on the beach! Your footprints have little toes. :3


----------



## Bambi (Apr 11, 2013)

I love the hat hair thing! The messy hair is one of my favorite styles lol. (if you could call it a "style")


----------



## MDofDarkheart (Apr 11, 2013)

Bed head aka Hat hair doesn't go away on it's own.
You have to get a new haircut to make it go away.


----------



## MistyWater (Apr 11, 2013)

I've had my character wear the cat and bunny hoods off and on, but never a hat for long periods of time. Not sure If I'll start doing that or not, however. Most of the time it was just hair clips being worn. Wonder if those affect the hair...


----------



## JKDOS (Apr 12, 2013)

I was wondering why my hair was messy, lol... I didn't recall ever having messy hair when I started


----------

